
Ask HN: What Is a Moonshot Project? - csours
What does &quot;Moonshot Project&quot; mean to you?<p>It&#x27;s certainly an evocative name: A seemingly unreachable, but supremely inspiring goal.<p>Bringing a nation or other large group together, devoting, time, money, and attention in small discrete areas of focus, building up those areas of focus to the larger goal.<p>Are there any &#x27;true&#x27; moonshot projects left? Is it a moonshot in relation to the size of the group?<p>Your thoughts please!
======
chris5745
I had a huge idea for a moonshot project back in 2012 but had to stop working
on it and focus on more down-to-earth, immediate goals, such as improving my
health. I come from a modest background and can’t afford to quit my day job to
start a political non-profit. But it’s still sort of my dream. I guess that’s
what makes it a moonshot, it’s (seemingly) out of reach.

------
csours
Thinking about it on my walk just now, the original Kennedy Moonshot had a
visible, realistic antagonist: Soviet Russia.

The Soviets beat the US to several space-based accomplishments, calling into
question everything including political and economic systems. However, the
Apollo program to get humans to the moon and back again was not a direct
attack on the antagonist; it was an in-kind demonstration of power.

